# floridadriftwood.com



## Alexk3954 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am not posting this just to get revenge on floridadriftwood.com. I simply feel that others should know my experience before purchasing from them. I ordered a piece of driftwood, it took close to 3 weeks to simply process the order, and I recieved the wrong piece of wood. I even called to confirm that what I order is exactly what I get. I was thouroughly dissapointed with recieving the wrong piece of wood for $70, and the processing of the shipment was horrendous too(immediate payment w/ paypal took three weeks to process). I would not do business with them again.


----------



## lifetapestry (Jan 5, 2006)

I received an order from them a couple of weeks ago. I ordered three different plants: one species was very nice, another species was very small and I suspect in poor condition before it was packed (very pale and ragged), and the third species was adequate, with good roots.

It took almost a month to receive my order and I received it AFTER I had written them twice and asked to cancel my order (it had not shipped yet). I believe I only got my order because the 30 day paypal deadline was fast approaching and I threatened to file a paypal claim if they didn't refund my money. Instead, they shipped my order despite my request to cancel it.

Zero for customer service and maybe a 3/10 for plant quality-- I won't do business with them again, and I doubt that I'll ever do mail order again and just stick with the healthy specimens I can get at my LFS.

Do a search on other sites for them; they get bad ratings other places.

karla


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I also had a negative experience with them... I ordered a CO2 regulator, and I later discovered it was the same one most other sites sell for $50 - $100 less. They had replaced the instructions that came with the regulator with their own inkjet printout.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks for the heads up.....


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't give up on mail order. This wonderful hobby wouldn't be near what it is without it. We have many reputable sellers here and many of us know many others on various sites (our sponsors for one) and even aquabid. I am sorry to hear your first experience was a bad one but the majority of them are not. Members here offer plants for sale almost daily and pricing is better. Our sponsors are the same.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I had similar experiences with floridadriftwood. I started to take it in stride after a while, though I have never had more than $20 invested with them at any time. It does take a looong time and a phone call or two. I have noted a plant substitution here and there as well. Overall, I would rather go elsewhere and have not ordered from them for some time.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I had a good experience with them, but that was well over a year ago, and was only a single order for several small pieces of driftwood.

I'd definitely be nervous about ordering from them again though, thanks..


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Poor expereince here as well. Placed an order 2 weeks ago and I had to call today to see when it was being shipped. They said they were just back after the holidays??? What does that mean. Don't they sell plants and fish too? I might just call back and cancel and place an order with someone more reputable.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I called back 2 weeks ago, cancelled my order, and requested a refund. 2 weeks later, still no refund. I've called and emailed and they say they will get a paypal refund, but nothing. What a terrible business!!! Has anyone ordered from them lately? I see their website is now down and they don't answer their phone anymore. How nice is that!

I then ordered my parts from GreenLeafAquarium.com and the order shipped the same day. Keep it up the good business greenleaf!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Matt,

One of the things that I do when buying online is that I use a Citibank credit card. Should I have an issue, I call Citibank, they refund me the amount and deal with the business directly. This has saved me tremendous amount of headache over the years, especially with eBay.

I would recommend that you make a complaint at BBB and Florida's Attorney General. Even mentioning that to them will help you get your money back most often. I went to Floridadriftwood.com and looks like they brought the site down.

Good Luck.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I used paypal. and I have a Citi card too...


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

I ordered from them on 12/31/08 and have yet to receive my order. My card has not been charged. 

helgymatt, if you happen to have their phone # could you send it to me in a PM? I cannot email them because, as you pointed out, their site is currently down. 

Thanks


----------



## michelle767 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,
I'm having the same problem - I ordered from them last week, had contacted them via phone first to add something to the order, the guy said no problem, he would send me an invoice. He never sent the invoice, so I emailed them - no response. Just checked their website today and it's down. I have a bad feeling about this. And I used paypal - I don't think they'll refund me the money and if they do, I'm sure they collect a fee that's probably equal to what I sent them - $26.

I do have their phone number - sending it to you, Soler.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

I am one of the lucky guys just placed an order last Friday, and luckily found out their website is down since Monday, emailed them, no respond, and now I am luckily came across this board......
their address and phone number is below:
4650 SW 51st St Ste 705
Davie, FL 33314
Phone: (954) 456-1931


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Matt,

Though PayPal defaults (and prefers) to taking the money out of the bank account directly, I use the Citicard as a backup funding source and use it to pay for all of my purchases. 

Once when I had a dispute with a cell phone vendor, I called Citibank and they dealt with the seller directly. eBay sent me an email saying that in future issue resolutions to contact them first. Yeah, like I'm looking for a runaround.

Helps to know these facts. Hope you get your money back.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I "second, second, second, etc" the same negative experiences shared here. In fact, calls and emails to buy from them went completely unanswered for a two month time span. I threw in the towel and got much better driftwood from a pal in Michigan that wo-own Fantastic Fins in Livonia.

Things happen for a reason, but it is no excuse when running a business. I'll take my money elsewhere.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I remember these guys. I ordered some ironwood from them, maybe 4 or 5 years ago. I did get it, it took a while, but it was excellent stuff. Communication was clumsy and slow. They weren't rude, but waaay too laid back in the way they ran their business.


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

I had problems with them, had to get Paypal to get on there ass and get my money back. They wouldn't return my calls, e-mails or anything. Once paypal got on them, I got my money back. I'll never deal with them again!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just filed a claim with paypal. They will try to contact Florida Driftwood on behalf of me and try to get a refund issued. If they don't respond to Paypal within 10 days, Paypal will refund the money.

Go Paypal!!!


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

Those with Paypal or other claims may want to forward this info to the respective parties. Notice the current status of Florida Driftwood, inc. is "Inactive."

Florida Department of State Division of Corporations information regarding Floridadriftwood, inc. :

http://www.sunbiz.org/scripts/cordet.exe?action=DETFIL&inq_doc_number=P00000105408&inq_came_from=NAMFWD&cor_web_names_seq_number=0000&names_name_ind=N&names_cor_number=&names_name_seq=&names_name_ind=&names_comp_name=FLORIDADRIFTWOOD&names_filing_type=


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I see floridadriftwood's site is now back up. After 10 days with a claim with Paypal floridadriftwood finally refunded my money!!!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Way to go, Matt.


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I had to wait almost a month for my refund, I hope everyone avoids them like the plague.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

have my money back today, now their site is down again.


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

i had used them twice years back. the first order went well, the second order came in about 2 weeks later than quoted with some really ragged looking plants and even 1 or two short. i called the guy and he was a total jerk to me but said he would credit my next order. 5 years later i havent even thought twice about using them again. glad (and sorry) to see im not alone in problems with these guys. i can imagine with the economy like it is that jokers like this could stay in business for long.

-nick


----------

